# całkiem, całkowicie



## cpuzey1

_*całkiem, całkowicie
*
_Witam!

Are these two words synonyms? Can they be used interchangeably? E.g.:-
_
Byłem nią (tą pracą) *całkiem / całkowicie *__pochłonięty(m?)

_Thank you!

(P.S. Please also comment on whether *pochłonięty* _or pochłonięty*m *_is correct in the above sentence.)


----------



## majlo

In this sentence they're definitely interchangeable, but I think there might be contexts in which they won't be because _całkiem _has also another meaning (quite, pretty).

It's _​pochłonięty. _


----------



## cpuzey1

majlo said:


> In this sentence they're definitely interchangeable, but I think there might be contexts in which they won't be because _całkiem _has also another meaning (quite, pretty).
> 
> It's _​pochłonięty. _



Yes, that's exactly what I was thinking (e.g. col. phrase _całkiem nieźle!_) Many thanks, majlo!


----------



## cyruslb

Majlo you must be joking telling us that these two words are under any circumstances interchangeable. They are not ! 

_Byłem nią (tą pracą) *całkiem / całkowicie *__pochłonięty_

You cannot use całkiem in this sentence ( It simply sounds weird ), całkiem as you've said means "pretty, quite etc"
Całkowicie means:  fully, totally, completely

Unless this is a dialect(al) kind of thing


----------



## kknd

i'd rather stick to dictonaries (some time ago someone disagreed with me about normative meaning of words… :])—majlo seems to have right: _całkiem_ has to meanings of 'to some degree/extent' (syn. _wystarczająco_?,_dość_?) and 'completely' (syn. _całkowicie_, _zupełnie_).


----------



## majlo

I'm sorry, cyrus, but you are wrong.


----------



## cpuzey1

kknd said:


> i'd rather stick to dictonaries (some time ago someone disagreed with me about normative meaning of words… :])—majlo seems to have *be* right: _całkiem_ has to *two* meanings of 'to some degree/extent' (syn. _wystarczająco_?,_dość_?) and 'completely' (syn. _całkowicie_, _zupełnie_).


----------



## cpuzey1

kknd said:


> i'd rather stick to dictonaries (some time ago someone disagreed with me about normative meaning of words… :])—majlo seems to have right: _całkiem_ has to meanings of 'to some degree/extent' (syn. _wystarczająco_?,_dość_?) and 'completely' (syn. _całkowicie_, _zupełnie_).



Yes, I know what you mean, but it's much more fun to generate a (sometimes heated) discussion with natives about semantics, don't you think?  I don't think all dictionaries are fool-proof; they are also just one person's (albeit an expert's) interpretation. It's also important to point out that the meanings of some words can change over time.


----------



## cyruslb

cpuzey1 said:


> Yes, I know what you mean, but it's much more fun to generate a (sometimes heated) discussion with natives about semantics, don't you think?  I don't think all dictionaries are fool-proof; they are also just one person's (albeit an expert's) interpretation. It's also important to point out that the meanings of some words can change over time.



Yeah, that's what I'm talkin' 'bout 

Majlo "just one person's interpretation"


----------



## majlo

Hello, the whole nation uses this word this way. Not one person's interpretation.


----------



## kknd

majlo said:


> Hello, the whole nation uses this word this way. Not one person's interpretation.


you mean 'whole nation should use this word this way.'


----------



## majlo

Why would I mean that?


----------

